# Long tractor identification



## Troy2022 (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

I purchased a property that came with a Long tractor. It runs great but needs a little tlc. I’ve been trying to track down service and operating manuals with no luck. The issue is that there are 3 ID tags in 3 different locations that have 3 different model numbers. None of those model numbers come up when searching the internet. I’ve also spoken with a company that sales these types of manuals and they are at a loss as well. The body of the tractor only says “Long”. Does anyone have a suggestion on determining the correct model? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. A few pictures or the tractor and the tags may go a long way in getting some help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Troy2022,

Have a look through the attached list of salvaged Long tractors, to see if you can spot your model Long tractor. 



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/long/farm-equipment


----------



## Troy2022 (10 mo ago)

I’ll take look, thank you.


----------



## Troy2022 (10 mo ago)




----------

